# Baby birddog



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While I'm looking for some birds for her, I thought I would improvise. 
This is duck wing on a string. 🙂


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

perfect start for her. we need to have a vizsla hunting class venue in Texas! also she looks stunning.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

Pretty baby, nice way to start


----------



## Bushclass (Jan 7, 2018)

So cute!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

She is all into it!!... Just look at that concentration, She knows this is it!!


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

She already has great style in that first photo! Great looking pup! Congrats!

P.S. I got a 6 pack of quail wings from GunDogSupply.com for pretty cheap. I think around $10.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I probably have some pheasant wings in the freezer, if I look hard enough.
Finding live quail, has proven to be a little harded than past years. I miss the days when my supplier was 10 minutes from my house. 
My husband wants me to do a duck drag for her. See if she will scent the trail, and find it.
Right now one of her favorite past times is stalking June bugs, and eating them.


----------

